# seeds wanted



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

I am looking for some mint seeds , peppermint , spearmint and ect . I am also looking for a few alpine strawberry seeds . I don't need large amounts just a few to try and grow . Please be reasonable with your prices.

Thanks 
rags


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

PMd you information.


----------

